# DW Yes or No ? Porsche



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

© Copyright GTspirit 

Yes or No >?


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Defo yes.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Hell yeah


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

Easy yes


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

tricky one i would need to see it in real life, hard to gauge the size of the thing from a pic


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

yes/no really cant decide


----------



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

It's not air-cooled


----------



## Peter77 (May 29, 2016)

Yes please


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hobbs182 (Jul 10, 2013)

purely on looks
yes


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Yes please.


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

Bucking the trend - no.

I prefer subtle & stylish or outlandish not a bit of each.

Andy


----------



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)

Yes!!


----------



## K777mk2 (Jun 30, 2016)

yes. easy answer


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

Lush.

That concave on the wheels...:drool:


----------



## Gas head (May 28, 2010)

Yep although already a porsche fan


----------



## Floozy (Mar 15, 2016)

yes, yes oh definitely YES


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Well cover me with eggs and flour, and bake me for forty minutes Whizzer. That's lovely.

Definite yes. 

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## tomsuematthews (Apr 8, 2016)

All day long!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IamDave (Feb 6, 2015)

I actually quite like the look of that. It's a yes from me!


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Yes from the back

No from the front 

:wall: :wall: :wall:


----------



## Libs (Apr 20, 2016)

Oh...YES!!


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

Yes but only if it comes in black.


----------



## Scotty Pro (Nov 12, 2008)

macca666 said:


> Yes from the back
> 
> No from the front
> 
> :wall: :wall: :wall:


totally agree, the back end looks rather tasty, the front end ..... nah, not for me.


----------



## Clyde (Feb 15, 2012)

Yes


----------



## RealR0cknr0lla (Jan 17, 2016)

yes like that


----------



## Chris Dyson (Feb 29, 2012)

No. Not because it isn't good looking but that is not what I would want a Porsche for. That's a job for a Land Rover Evoque or a Volvo X90. Horses for courses.


----------



## tictap (Sep 15, 2010)

Love it yeah


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

And it's a yes from me.


----------



## Adz-FRS (Jul 6, 2016)

Yes!! 100%


----------



## youngwangie (Oct 9, 2016)

well go on then I'll have 2. 1 for daily use 1 for wash & polishing at Weekends


----------



## shabba (Sep 28, 2008)

A nope for me..The Macan Turbo has an elegant shape..why spoil that by trying to make it look heavy and angry?


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Very Yes.


----------



## Bulkhead (Oct 17, 2007)

Nope. Not be a long, long way. Maybe Porsche, BMW et al will use the same thinking - off-road base car that's lowered, stiffened and basically Barried, and apply it to their halo sports cars. How about a 911 with a 3" lift, bull bar, auxiliary lights and a set of mud terrains?!! And just to get in there before the pedants, I know Porsche ran 911s in rally trim. Just not with 20" chromed alloys and red calipers!


----------



## JayMac (Sep 4, 2016)

Yes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Yep i'm good with that


----------



## tictap (Sep 15, 2010)

Oh Yes


----------

